# what's the difference?



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm trying to get to know what I prefer in a bean, can someone help me out and tell me the main differences between these hasbean beans http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/top-sellers/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi and these Rave beans http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/single-origin-coffee/Guatemala-Huehuetenango-Roasted , I prefer the hasbean beans, so just wondering what I need to look for in a bean to get a similar result.

(I'm not suggesting hasbean sell better beans, I have only tried Rave this one time and just picked a bean I'm not too fond off.)

just to add this is based on pour over brewing.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Different origin

Different varietals

Different processing method

Dare I say differing roast profiles

A little help here, this is needle in a haystack - what did you like about A over B?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

First off would be roasting profiles, Has Bean traditionally roast light whilst Rave can be a bit darker. A lighter roast generally has a bit more acidity and vibrancy, the darker the roast the more chocolatey and nutty it is. This is a general rule of thumb though, and not always the case!

Next thing to look at is the processing method, Has Bean have some videos on this:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/processing-videos/

Worth a watch.

So you could start by buying some different Honey Process coffees. I'd recommend you give a natural a go as well, this will be funkier and they're real marmite coffee's in that you love it or hate it, but either way it will challenge your perceptions of coffee!

FWIW I much prefer Has Bean over Rave as well, it's all a matter of personal taste and what you enjoy.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Different origin
> 
> Different varietals
> 
> ...


Yeah what do I like about the hasbean? that's a hard one as I do not know coffee thermonology, but I'll give it a go, I thought they had a sweetness to them and smoothness, they also seemed to offer two distinct tastes, the first was the "coffee" hit followed by a strong vanilla after taste, to me the Rave were a lot harsher and didn't offer the range of flavours as the hasbean, didn't seem as fresh and were one dimensional.

I also noticed the colour of the brewed beans were very different, the hasbean gave a very orange tinged hue, whereas the rave coffee was dark and brown. Not sure if that has a bearing on taste but I have noticed I seem to prefer the taste when the coffee has this orange tinge to it?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

aaronb said:


> First off would be roasting profiles, Has Bean traditionally roast light whilst Rave can be a bit darker. A lighter roast generally has a bit more acidity and vibrancy, the darker the roast the more chocolatey and nutty it is. This is a general rule of thumb though, and not always the case!
> 
> Next thing to look at is the processing method, Has Bean have some videos on this:
> 
> ...


Cheers for that answer, it has given me something to work with, I know I haven't offered much to go on here. and maybe a bit unfair of me to try and compare apples with oranges but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

snegger said:


> Cheers for that answer, it has given me something to work with, I know I haven't offered much to go on here. and maybe a bit unfair of me to try and compare apples with oranges but I have to start somewhere.


Snegger, everyone on the forum started somewhere. There's a world of choice and taste out there - go explore and see what beans and roast levels appeal to you.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Were the roast dates the same? ie similar freshness?

Coffee is a difficult one to pin down there are so many variables which influence aroma and flavour. For example, I could say ''I love coffee from El Salavador, they are sweet, chocolately and make brilliant espressos'', however do i love every El Salvador coffee Ive ever tried? The answer is no, some have been better than others, even with the same roast profiles.

The colour of beans is largely down to roast profile, maybe you enjoy roasts taken less further towards 2nd crack? I would suggest trying more varieties from different roasters, thats what makes coffee exciting, there is so much choice and variety!


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Were the roast dates the same? ie similar freshness?


I looked on the Rave coffee bag for a date but couldn't see one?

Hasbean has a born date and it is nearly always the day of posting, I would think Rave beans are the same?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't say one roaster was better than another but that they are different. Both are hugely popular on the forum depending on what roast style you like. If you are finding that you like the lighter roast style then Has Bean offer a fantastic service. There are others as well including Square Mile and Smokey Barn.

Beyond the simple style of roast, you then get into more technical aspects of each SO bean such as varietal and processing techniques. I would say if you really want to hone your taste then next move onto processing techniques. The difference between a washed coffee and natural will usually be quite marked. If you look at Has Bean for a Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo there are similar coffees there that have just been processed differently. That should guide you on whether you prefer a balanced washed or funky natural, or like me you love a bit of both.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

If you find yourself preferring hasbean others to consider are square mile, Monmouth, workshop and my current favourite, James gourmet. Enjoy your journey though, there are some stunning coffees to be had.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

snegger said:


> I looked on the Rave coffee bag for a date but couldn't see one?


Have a look on the bottom of the bag (underneath). That's where the date for my Rave bag is.

"Rave bag" - that must have an alternative meaning amongst the young hipsters out there!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I believe a 'rave bag' (first coined in the late 80's) is a small transparent plastic bag containing tablets and/or powders....some of which have similar origins as coffee.

''You got your rave bag sorted mate!?''

''Yeah top one, nice one''


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorted for beans and caffiza


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I hear conical burrs create a better powder for the 'rave bag'.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I hear conical burrs create a better powder for the 'rave bag'.


I once saw the Conical Burrs in concert - don't remember much as I had my Rave Bag


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> I once saw the Conical Burrs in concert - don't remember much as I had my Rave Bag


I thought you were old bill!?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I thought you were old bill!?


Shhhh - don't blow my cover


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm just learning about coffee characteristics myself although I'm somewhat hampered by a lack of a grinder and so am buying ground for now.

So far all my purchases have been from HasBean to try to limit one variable of roasting style. To date I've tried 3 blends and two single origins (Blake, Jailbreak, Phil-Ter, an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe, Guatamala Red Bourbon washed). All have been quite different from each other and the HasBean cupping notes are proving really useful in helping me understand things. It's fun trying to work out how to describe the flavours - a sweet, nutty, boozy Christmas cake with a touch of autumnal leafmould came to mind with Blake.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren said:


> Have a look on the bottom of the bag (underneath). That's where the date for my Rave bag is.


cheers yeah it was on the bottom, 25/09/13 must say I'm slightly surprised it was roasted a week ago, is that within acceptable limits? I guess it is but maybe I'm just used to seeing hasbean beans with only a day at most roasted date.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They don't tend to reach their best for 7-10 days but really depends on the bean


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rave beans seem to benefit from a longer rest time, so give them a go in a few days i think you might be surprised.


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> They don't tend to reach their best for 7-10 days but really depends on the bean


what kind of difference can you expect from say a day old bean to one 7-10? my last bag I used within a week!

Are we talking big changes here or just subtle differences?


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Coffeechap knows his stuff here. He drinks enough of it. Doesn't sleep but knows his coffee. He He!


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

Coffeechap gave me some beans from Rave. I'm on the web now making my order. I've only got a Rancilio V3 with a Rocky grinder but these beans certainly bring out the best of my setup.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what you can expect is a world of difference. fresh fresh beans will be exceptionally bright in the mouth sometimes overwhelming as they are still degassing, a well rested bean (each roaster is different) will be balanced, have certain tones as per roasters tasting notes, and shouldn't be bland and one dimensional. sometimes it is a good idea to contact a roaster and explore their extraction recommendations, as most of hem know the characteristics of their beans


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> I wouldn't say one roaster was better than another but that they are different. Both are hugely popular on the forum depending on what roast style you like. If you are finding that you like the lighter roast style then Has Bean offer a fantastic service. There are others as well including Square Mile and Smokey Barn.
> 
> Beyond the simple style of roast, you then get into more technical aspects of each SO bean such as varietal and processing techniques. I would say if you really want to hone your taste then next move onto processing techniques. The difference between a washed coffee and natural will usually be quite marked. If you look at Has Bean for a Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo there are similar coffees there that have just been processed differently. That should guide you on whether you prefer a balanced washed or funky natural, or like me you love a bit of both.


I've taken your advice and ordered a bag of Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Pulped Natural longberry, if I understand the different types of processing correctly, my last bag Costa Rica Finca de Licho Yellow Honey Vila Sarchi, were honey processed... or at least I thought they were, now looking they both seem to be saying they are pulped natural? I thought honey pulped and pulped natural were two different methods? well the same but the honey pulped being the more extreme end? I'm now confused, have I ordered a different processed bean or the same as my previous bag?

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/top-sellers/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi previous

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/6-8/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-pulped-natural-longberry just ordered


----------

